# Diets and Supplements for Crohn's Disease and other IBD



## David

There are countless diets and supplements for people with Crohn's Disease, Ulcerative Colitis, and other forms of IBD.  It can be overwhelming at times and you may have a hard time knowing where to start.  This thread is a work in progress that will be an effort to try and organize the various information present on this forum regarding diet and supplements.  Please respond to this thread with links to other threads that may benefit members.  Obviously there's a lot of work to be done, your help is appreciated 

*Specific Diets*
*Specific Carbohydrate Diet*
About the Specific Carbohydrate Diet
Specific Carbohydrate Support
Specific Carbohydrate Diet Discussion

*Paleolithic (Paleo) Diet*
About the Paleo Diet
Paleo Diet Discussion

*Low FODMAP Diet*
[wiki]Low FODMAP Diet[/wiki]

*Lofflex Diet*
About the Lofflex Diet
Lofflex Diet Discussion

*Elimination Diet*
About the Elimination Diet
Success with Elimination Diet

*Liquid Diets*
About Liquid Diets
About Enteral, Elemental, and Total Parental Nutrition
Enteral Nutrition Forum
Success with Enteral/Elemental Nutrition
Modulen Diet

*Low Residue Diet*
About the Low Residue Diet

*Maker's Diet*
The Maker's Diet
The Maker's Diet by Jordan Rubin

*Vegetarian*
Is Being Vegetarian Possible?

*Raw*
Raw Food
Raw Vegan

*Vitamins and Minerals*
Vitamin and Mineral Deficiencies
Vitamin B12
Vitamin D
Vitamin D and Crohn's Disease
Vitamin K2
Iron Supplementation Tips

*Probiotics*
About Probiotics
Probiotic Brand Reviews

*Supplements*
Turmeric / Curcumin
Krill Oil
Protein Shakes

*Other Popular/Important Diet Related Threads*
Cooking for IBD
Your Safe and Unsafe Foods
N-3 to N-6 Fatty Acid Ratio
Psyllium Husks
Sprouting
Carrot Juice
What are you eating right now?
Fasting
Folate And Zinc Interaction
Electrolyte Recipes for proper hydration

*Discussion of Specific Foods*
Alcohol
Alcohol 2
Aloe Vera Juice
Brazil Nuts
Cinnamon
Chia Seeds
Coffee
Green Tea
Honey
Hot Dogs
Hot Sauce
Kefir
Maltodextrin
Potatoes
Potatoes 2
Wiki entry for Potatoes
Sardines
Steak
Stevia
Smoothies
Tea


----------



## DustyKat

Hey David,

Do you think a vegetarian/vegan diet fits here? I know there are few threads about them and in one you put a fab link to omega 3's. 

Also maybe adding oats to the discussion of specific foods???

Dusty.


----------



## David

By all means, yes.  Please edit in any pertinent threads


----------



## Jim Gonsler

*Supplements To Boost Your Immune System*

Lately I've been wondering if there may be natural supplements out there, that are completely safe to be consumed, and powerful enough to effectively boost our natural immune system to the point where it can effectively fight off disease and also prolong our life expectancy?  So many products advertised on TV and elsewhere seem to be effective in controlling symptoms of say arthritis, allergies or asthma,  etc. but at what cost?  The disclaimers following the ads in most cases warn of the potential dangers of using these products because they restrict the immune system and leave you vulnerable to a host of infectious disorders.  Lately, I've had to take antibiotics for some dental work I've received.  Due to my Crohn's condition, I can hardly tolerate any of them because they cause bad flare-ups in my gut.  Why?, I'm told because the antibiotics kill all the bacteria in you system (including your digestion), both the good and bad. Wouldn't it make more sense if we could build up our natural defenses to do the work for us, instead of relying on stuff made in the lab that can be harmful?  I don't know, that's just my thought.


----------



## Jim Gonsler

*B-12 and It's importance*

I just got another shot of B-12 last night.  I feel like a new man!  Fortunately my wife is a nurse and has given shots to thousands, so I rely on her a lot to give me this (very important) monthly shot.  Anyway, I have been on B-12 shots routine now for several years and it makes a huge difference.  My doctor told me that since my surgery, the part of my intestines (small bowel ileum area) that used to absorb B-12 is gone, making it impossible to get the required amount needed to carry on with any quality of life.  I can tell when I start running low at, my energy starts draining away like a spent battery.  I'm not sure if low B-12 levels is common in Crohn's suffers but getting these monthly injections sure works for me.  Maybe a lot of you already know this, if not hope this helps.


----------



## David

Thanks for sharing Jim!  If, by the end of your month you're starting to feel fatigued, I would discuss the idea of getting shots more than once per month with your doctor.  If you're feeling fatigued and it's B12 related, that means you're experiencing symptoms of deficiency.  And you never want to get that low, you want to keep your levels above that point.


----------



## Jim Gonsler

*B-12 Injections*

David,
Thanks for offering that up, you're probably right.  I will try getting the B-12 injections a little more frequently.

Jim


----------



## Holly

Just a little query?
It seems from what I have read on this forum that Chinese is a general 'no-no' for anyone with Crohns, but at the moment I am really craving Chinese food, and I have resisted and resisted for the duration of my illness but I wondered if there is anyone out there who can eat it? and if so what do you eat?


----------



## Justme:)

this was very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Snoflayk505

What a great list! Thanks David


----------



## David

Thanks.  Please reply with any additions you recommend.  This is a continual work in progress.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

The GAPS diet would be good to add. Many share of crohns positive testimonials. The GAPS (Gut and Psychology Syndrome) was designed for autism, schizophrenia, OCD, etc but has been shown to help with autoimmune diseases. The author is in the process of creating a new book called Gut & Physiology Syndrome but said the principles are mainly the same.


----------



## David

Do we have a thread dedicated to it?


----------



## Peace_and_Charm

My input is NEVER eat chinese (I love it too, but it is the WORST food I have ever eaten in terms of aggravating Crohns-it has sent me to the ER more than once).

Ensure is a great protein shake that has helped to reduce my problems significantly.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

David said:


> Do we have a thread dedicated to it?


It's been mentioned on a few threads like these: http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=38488

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=34942


----------



## Naturelover

Does anyone know the name of a nutrient drink that doesn't have high fruitcose corn syrup?

The high fruitcose corn syrup bothers my stomach and sets off a chain reaction.

Thanks.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

You mean like an ensure? Orgain might work for you.


----------



## beccalynn3

I got my first vit b12 shot last week, due to extreme fatigue.  Even though all of my blood work was fine, normal vit b levels, my doctor wanted to see if it would help.  It hasn't made a difference yet, but she said sometimes you have to have several before you notice any difference.


----------



## mvond5

What is your thought on the VSL#3? My son has been on the SCD diet since March 2012 and doing extremely well.  I just want to push a little more to heal is GI tract.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

mvond5 said:


> What is your thought on the VSL#3? My son has been on the SCD diet since March 2012 and doing extremely well.  I just want to push a little more to heal is GI tract.


Does your son have CD or UC? VSL3 has been proven to be effective for UC but I don't think there is any research (at least yet) suggesting efficacy for CD.


----------



## mvond5

nogutsnoglory said:


> Does your son have CD or UC? VSL3 has been proven to be effective for UC but I don't think there is any research (at least yet) suggesting efficacy for CD.


Matthew has CD. Yes, I have noticed that most of the research has been done on UC.


----------



## mreyn

Question: IS it better to use Krill oil or Udos Oil Blend?


----------



## kss

I basically do a gluten free vegan diet mixed with regular fasts and a lot of smoothies. I guess it could be called the "gluten free vegan smoothie" diet. LOL. It works really well for me. 

It would be really cool if crohnsforum could put together a group of people willing to all try a specific diet at the same time and report results. I'll happily volunteer.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

mreyn said:


> Question: IS it better to use Krill oil or Udos Oil Blend?


Krill oil is a fantastic source of EPA & DHA omega 3 fatty acids. It's where fish like Salmon get their pink colors and their fatty acids. Just be sure you don't have a shrimp allergy. The Udos blend I believe is a flax vegetarian one and higher omega 6 fatty acids which should be avoided. Between the two I would choose the krill.


----------



## mreyn

Thanks so much for that. I found a krill oil w/astaxanthin for kids or I found this one: 

Other Ingredients: medium chain triglycerides, pharmaceutical quality fish oil (anchovies, sardines), borage seed oil, evening primrose seed oil, all natural flavoring, vitamin E, green tea extract, vitamin D3 

I cant remember what the ratio is supposed to be for dha/epa.

Also , I'm looking for a good multi for him which has no iron , 500 mg vit c, easily digestible with absorption issues...etc. I had found a really good one that's liquid but it has over 200 things in it and with remicade, I was trying to find something more basic. I had found one, but it's also liquid and he hates it so I'm trying to find something like it but softgels or tablets. It is Childlife multis, vit c, and d3.

If anyone has any brands of fish oils, probiotics, or multivitamins for kids I would love to have some to compare. Thanks


----------



## 723crossroads

There is a vitamin I used to get at the Natural foods store near me. It is called ALIVE. It was very expensive but had real fruit and veggies as a main ingredient along with other good things. Anyone have any knowledge about these vitamins? Are they as good as they seem to be?
Now they came out with a solid version, not a capsule you can buy in Walmart.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

723 I think ALIVE is a pretty good and comprehensive multivitamin. I try to get organic fruits and veggies so I don't purchase it but have used it about 6 years ago.


----------



## 723crossroads

nogutsnoglory said:


> 723 I think ALIVE is a pretty good and comprehensive multivitamin. I try to get organic fruits and veggies so I don't purchase it but have used it about 6 years ago.


I just read an article on Natural News website about it and they sing it's praises. I just wonder if the solid version is as good as the capsules?


----------



## jgtalanoa

Hi,

I was diagnosed with Crohn's September of last year (2012), starting Humira tomorrow and I am so confused on a specific diet to follow.  Everything I find contradicts itself.  I find some people say to eat high fiber, where as some people say eat little fiber because it irritates the Crohn's. I've heard people do the elimination diet and start out with clear liquids and add things in little by little but I can't do that. I have a 4 month old baby and I am breastfeeding so I have to make sure I eat real food to produce milk. Please advise????

Jackie


----------



## Kristin1979

Any information about Vitamin B6? I started taking B6 a couple of weeks ago because I heard it's good for digestive issues and anxiety/depression. Any info to back this up?


----------



## Kristin1979

Also...in addition to Vitamin B6 I take iron and Vitamin C. I've also been thinking about taking krill oil because of the omega-3 fatty acids benefits. Should I do this, or be careful about mixing these vitamins/supplements?


----------



## Rickyjames123

Follow a systematic routine and avoid junk food. Drink lot of water minimum 5 liters a day.take a proper sleep of min 8 hrs.
use a nice shampoo and avoid your hairs from dirt and dust. Oil your hair regularly.


----------



## GI-Jane

I have been having a hard time figuring out which diet ( scd, fodmap, gaps etc) to try as they as mentioned above contradict each other.  I have uc and can't be on 5-Asa's and my prednisone is almost done its cycle but have no back up and am not in remission yet.  I am making bone broth, have started juicing (esp with cabbage) and am wondering if anyone has had success with:
 l glutamate
Serraptese
Boswellia


----------



## hugh

GI-Jane said:


> I have been having a hard time figuring out which diet ( scd, fodmap, gaps etc) to try as they as mentioned above contradict each other.


I've never found the SCD/Paleo/GAPS/Primal diets contradictory, they vary in a few minor details (dairy, peanuts, tubers) but they are 90-95% the same diet.

I've found paleo works best for me and is easiest to follow, but GAPS and SCD have introductory diets aimed at an easier transition for people with digestive trouble so i would recommend starting with one of their introductory diets whichever diet you try.
All will need a little tweaking and some foods may not be able to be introduced until later for many and you will find some 'legal' foods just don't agree, while some 'illegal' foods seem fine.
FODMAPS is based on a different theory to the others and is different (but complimentary), it may be best used in conjunction with Paleo/SCD/GAPS if Paleo/SCD/GAPS don't work on their own.

After a couple of years of paleo i have found that the "perfect health diet" [1] works fine for me, and is an easier diet than paleo (white rice is allowed) but stresses the importance of fermented foods like GAPS. His theory on IBD makes more sense (to me) than the SCD/GAPS, but you may need to restrict carbs for a while ( like SCD/GAPS/Paleo) to bring gut flora back under control

It might be an easier way to start off and you can keep moving to stricter diets if needed, ending up with the Paleo Auto-Immune protocol[2], which is not easy to follow but thankfully only used for a limited time.

Others like to go for something extreme like the AI protocol and then work their way back to a paleo or primal diet.

Horses for courses, your choice.

[1] http://perfecthealthdiet.com/2010/07/ulcerative-colitis-a-devastating-gut-disease/
[2] http://www.thepaleomom.com/autoimmunity/the-autoimmune-protocol


----------



## Annika

hugh said:


> ... but you may need to restrict carbs for a while ( like SCD/GAPS/Paleo) to bring gut flora back under control


Thanks for the info, Hugh.
Where can you get 'good' carbohydrates from, in order not to be underweight?
I understand wheat, potatoes etc. are 'forbidden'.

My husband has lost a lot of weight before and after surgery, only eats liquids now, chicken or vegetable soups - with cabs like potatoes.
If he leaves out also the potatoes, he will be far underweight in no time.

Protein drinks could help, but I suppose you also need some cabs.

Thanks


----------



## hugh

I wouldn't worry about 'getting enough carbs', we've been brainwashed into thinking that we need them but once your body adapts it can run just fine on fat and protein with very few carbs.
I went from eating huge amounts and loosing weight to eating less and gaining weight when i gave up carbs because my intestines healed and* i started absorbing what i was eating.*
Many people find that Very Low Carb diets (like SCD and GAPS and low-carb paleo) are fine for the long term. Short term there will not be problems, and then carbs can be added slowly. All vegetables contain carbs, just not in the quantities that potatoes and grains do, so well-cooked vegies are usually enough.

If you go paleo then tubers are 'OK', sweet potatoes, pumpkin, turnips etc.
On SCD i'm not so sure, many will not be legal.
On the perfect health diet white rice is allowed.

You will have to find out for yourself what works, but i would recommend trialling one diet at a time (if you're trying SCD then eat SCD, if you're trying paleo then eat paleo). Probiotic foods are avery good idea but start slowly.


----------



## Annika

Thanks, Hugh.


----------



## chicky402

Here is my question for everyone. I had a right colectomy and part of my intestines removed at the end of January. The doctor currently says I am in remission. Since I have gained weight and it is a challenge to get it off. Is anyone experiencing this as well, or have any suggestions? also, I am always in the bathroom so I am wondering why I am gaining rather than loosing.


----------



## Irish86

Doesn't  everyone have there own thing that works for them but not you. Try  all see what works for you. My thing is I stay away from a lot of certain foods . When I'm out I eat differently than the way  I eat at home where I cheat a bit more. Done different  things it's always been hit or miss. I exercise  very active and sometimes that hurts you to because cause you always can't drink what you need because of possible flare ups.


----------



## Aimee Cook

Hi, 

I've been dieting based of an MRT test that I had done and it seems to be making things better, but I was also reading about supplements. Currently Im taking fish oil and, and a probiotic with a daily vitamin to make sure that Im getting all the needed vitamins. I was wondering about Clay supplements usually used for healing and detox. Is there anything I should know about that could be putting me at risk of health complications? I've come so far.


----------



## hugh

chicky402 said:


> Here is my question for everyone. I had a right colectomy and part of my intestines removed at the end of January. The doctor currently says I am in remission. Since I have gained weight and it is a challenge to get it off. Is anyone experiencing this as well, or have any suggestions? also, I am always in the bathroom so I am wondering why I am gaining rather than loosing.


Are you on medication that could be causing this?
Is your diet high in carbs or processed foods.
Those are the first things to check.
Only eat nutrient dense real food (not empty carbs)

Lots of walking and short bursts of intensive exercise (not hours on a treadmill or stupid stuff like that)


----------



## MjH

Hello, really have a question that worrys me. Does whey protein along with remicade treatment cause problems or malfunctions to the kidneys and liver??


----------



## Madhu

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. My husband was dx with Crohn's in Feb 2015. After 2 surgeries for seton placement (2 fistulas), 1 month of latent TB medication (since we are from India), he is now set to start Remicade next week. I've just decided on a semi-bland diet that seems to be working pretty ok with him. He is craving for normal food and it is so heart breaking for me to deny a 28 yr old man what he wants 

I have been looking for a good food journal/diary to help me log his diet. Can someone help me find a link or anything that will be helpful? 

Thanks
Aarthi


----------



## mkjj

Hi,

I'm new to the whole online chat thing and actually stumbled across this site as I was doing some research. I was diagnosed with Crohn's Disease when I was 16. I battled it for many years before having an ileostomy. My life definitely improved after surgery, but I was still having difficulty absorbing all the vitamins and nutrients my body needed. In fact, I was having to go in for iron infusions every six months. About 3 years ago a friend told me about Juice Plus. At that point I was willing to try anything. After taking Juice Plus for 3 years I can honestly say I feel like a new person. I have more energy, I am able to fight off the flu and colds (I teach) and best of all, it has been 2 years since my last iron infusion.


----------



## scl

There is a big difference between vegetarian, raw vegan and vegan.  I would like to see vegan as an listing on its own.


----------



## Tommy21bn

Hi All, has anyone ever taken electrolyte tablets as a supplement and can share their experiences of them?


----------



## CrohnsNo

I would highly recommend incorporating Chia seeds into your diet if you're able to tolerate them. I've been on a flare for about 3 years now, and finally started to feel better because my doctor put me on Humira, which seems to be working. However, my stool still wasn't solid. I've been having chia seeds, soaked in water, every day for about a week now, and the last few days I have noticed I've been feeling a lot better. My stool is more formed, and I've been having less bowel movements throughout the day. Yay!


----------



## Jaredj

I'd highly recommend trying a gluten free diet. After years of struggling, it wasn't until I cut gluten out of what I ate that I saw a complete turnaround of my disease. Now it wasn't easy by any means, bread/wheat just always sounds so appealing, not to mention it seems to be in almost everything we eat.. But seriously though, if your still struggling with IBD symptoms and haven't tried eliminating wheat/gluten from your diet you really need to.


----------



## Jaredj

Since were on the topic of supplements here in this thread, I'd like to very much recommend Boswellia Serrata (Frankincense) resin extract. I'm too new to this forum to post any links for you guys, but the wiki briefly mentions some of the Crohn's/Colitis studies that have been done with it. Specifically the Boswellic acids in it, as they exhibit anti-inflammatory behaviour by inhibiting leukotriene synthesis. 
I can testify to just how effective this stuff is, and if you haven't used it before then you really should consider giving it a try.


----------



## Crohn2357

Jaredj said:


> Since were on the topic of supplements here in this thread, I'd like to very much recommend Boswellia Serrata (Frankincense) resin extract. I'm too new to this forum to post any links for you guys, but the wiki briefly mentions some of the Crohn's/Colitis studies that have been done with it. Specifically the Boswellic acids in it, as they exhibit anti-inflammatory behaviour by inhibiting leukotriene synthesis.
> I can testify to just how effective this stuff is, and if you haven't used it before then you really should consider giving it a try.


Thanks. Are you using the tincture form like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Frankincense-Extract-Boswellia-Tincture-Supplement/dp/B00R9C6M5E

Here is the wikipedia page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankincense#Medical_research


----------



## Glockola

Hey all!

How come our doctors only check b12 and folate?
Doesn't sound proper to me. Looks like we could miss a lot of mild deficiencies. Which are making us tired.
If we can not absorb them fine. 
We can take weekly injections.
Seem really stupid to me.

Anyone can recommmend some good vitamin supplements????

Thank you all!


----------



## Glockola

I think B-complex injections is the way to go. 
I dont trust pills as we might not be able to absorb them. 
Can inject monthly at home. Anyone knows how to approach a pharmacist or doctor about this?


----------



## MaryCherub

Still seeking 

But so far, I have found the following to be very beneficial:

Barberry - best - but can only use very short term
Vegetable Juicing
Vitamin C
Boswellia
Iron
Zinc
Turmeric
Chia Seed Gel
Moringa
Vitamin D
Holy Basil
Slippery Elm
Udo's Oil
Licorice - the herbal stuff - not the candy stuff

I don't absorb or breakdown pills well (often come out intact; as they went in!), so now only take things in liquid extracts or liquid tinctures or teas, from my herbalist.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3271691/

Anything is worth a try. Some things have worked well and some have not. For example, I found Aloe Vera juice made me worse, whereas some people swear by it.


----------



## rawrish

Anyone used CBG instead of CBD with results?


----------



## luxflow

@David Most links seems broken. Could you fix it?


----------

